# Schrittmotor - Benötige Hilfe! RDS 12 21 SO AS3 000  (24 VDC, Mn 0,06Nm, In 0,67 Ams)



## benz_bw (20 Mai 2009)

Hey @ SPS Forums Teilnehmer,
Ich benötige dringend Hilfe zu einem bei EBAY ersteigerten Schrittmotor. Nach ausgiebigen Googeln konnte ich keine Infos finden zu dem Schrittmotor _RDS 12 21 SO AS3 000  24 VDC... benötige Infos zum ansteuern und der Pinbelegung. Da ich diesen Motor für meine Facharbeit verwenden möchte._*
*_Zum Ansteuern eines Festo Linearantriebes.... Ich wollte eigentlich eine FM 353 von SIEMENS einsetzen der aber leider zu teuer ist..;(         __
__(Studenten Budget.....) sicherlich hat doch irgendjemand eine gute Idee wie ich schnell mit einem Frequenzgenerator die Geschichte  lösen kann.__Für Anregungen und Lösungsvorschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!!!!_
_mfg 
_
_benz_bw
_
P.S.: 4 Poliger Anschl.. RT,RT/WS,BR,BR/WS
>Keine Firmen Angabe auf dem Motor<


----------



## IBFS (20 Mai 2009)

*Der Verkäufer weiss es auch nicht???*

Der Verkäufer weiss es auch nicht - was er da verkauft/verdealt?   

Mach mal ein FOTO und stelle es hier rein - die Mietzekatze im Satz 

Gruß


----------



## Grubba (20 Mai 2009)

Gehts um die Anschlussbelegung oder um die Ansteuerung des Motors?

Ohne eine entsprechende Ansteuerungsklemme irgendeiner Art oder schnelle Ausgänge wird das eh nicht funktionieren. OK, Du kannst den Motor auch über normal-schnelle Ausgänge ansteuern, aber die Drehgeschwindigkeit des Motors dürfte dann wohl von jedem Hähnchengrill getoppt werden. 

Was für eine Steuerung hast Du oder willst Du verwenden? 

Gib doch mal ein paar Infos.


----------



## dtsclipper (20 Mai 2009)

Ich tippe mal auf Berger.

Versuch mal diesen Link

ftp://ftp.sdt.se/Documentation/Berg...e 2-phase stepper motors RDS12 GB 2006_07.pdf


----------



## benz_bw (24 Mai 2009)

*Danke schon mal !!!!!!!!*

Hey @dtsclipper und @All,
  Vielen Dank für diese schnelle Hilfe!!!! 
  Respekt!!! Der Berger Motor ist die Zündende Idee!!
  Die Maße und die Eigenschaften passen perfekt!
  Dieses Forum ist echt eine große Hilfe gewesen!!!
  Kann mir jemand noch eine Hilfe Stellung geben wie ich den Motor am besten ansteuern kann?!?! Ich habe eine SIEMENS SPS:
                                                           CPU    313      
                                                           SM      321      DI        16x24V
                                                           SM      322      DO      16x24V/0,5A
                                                               SM      334      AI/AO 2x8Bit

IBS      S7-300 DSC-T

CP       342-5  Profibus DP

  Ich habe noch einen zweiten Motor  von “Superior Electronic (SLO-SYN Type: M061-FD02)“
  Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wie ich beide am besten ansteuern kann…. Ausser mit mit einem SIEMENS FM 345-1 Baustein……..
  Danke im voraus…
  Benz_bw


----------



## TobiasA (24 Mai 2009)

Mit der S7-300 kannst du ohne FM353 kaum was werden- einen langsamen Takt kannst du über einen Ausgang und eine Schrittmotorkarte (gibt's häufiger, z.B. auch bei Reichelt oder Conrad) oder selbstgelötet machen, allerdings bist du da meistens vom Takt her sehr langsam und musst die 24V meist runterbrechen auf 5V (Optokoppler etc).
Wenn du nur eine Drehzahl brauchst für deinen Stepper: Hol' dir eine Schrittmotorkarte mit Takt/ Richtung (für unipolare Stepper mit bis zu 0,5A Phasenstrom gibt's die bei ELV schon für 19€, sonst eBay, Conrad oder Reichelt), löte dir eine Platine mit dem NE555 drauf ( http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/de/datasheets_pdf/N/E/5/5/NE555.shtml ) und stelle die Drehzahl mit verschiedenen zugeschalteten Kondensatoren zu. Funzt prima, nur exakt positionieren ist schwierig (dazu müsste man extern messen oder die Takte zählen, dafür ist die SPS meist zu langsam).

Was genau hast du denn vor?

Gruß, Tobias

Nachtrag: Im Datasheet von Texas Instruments (ganz unten) auf Seite 9 ist ein Schaltungsbeispiel dafür. 10k als Ra 10+ 100k Poti als Rb und ein 100nF Kondensator an Pin 6 funzt schonmal als Anfang, den Rest kann man mit verschiedenen Kondensatoren machen.


----------



## Grubba (24 Mai 2009)

Ich würde Dir eher raten, mal bei Wago nachzusehen.
Dort gibt es die Klemme 750-671, die 24V Spannung ausgibt und maximal 1.5A Strom liefern kann. Diese Klemmen gibts auch noch mit mehr Strom. Da Du ja eine Profibusschnittstelle für die S7 hast, brauchst Du "nur" noch einen Buskoppler und diese Klemme um den Schrittmotor anzusteuern.

Kostet aber ca. nochmals 380€. Dafür brauchst Dir aber keine Gedanken über Fahrprofile, das genaue Anfahren von Positionen oder was weiss ich machen. Funktionsbausteine für die S7 können auch kostenlos runtergeladen werden. Handbücher über den Funktionsumfang kannst Du auch bei Wago runterladen.


----------



## TommyG (26 Mai 2009)

Wi 

haben uns zur Zeit bei Nanotec umgeguckt. Sonst bekommst du ja bei ELV oder Conrad Platinen, denen du eine Richtung und einen Takt vorgibst, dann dreht der Mot Step by Step.

Was hast Du vor?

Greetz, tom


----------



## benz_bw (26 Juni 2009)

*FM 353 ansteuerung Linearmotor*

Hallo SPS-Forum Teilnehmer,
Danke für die Zahlreichen und hilfreichen Antworten und Tips!!! Inzwischen habe ich eine FM 353 über EBAY besorgt.... dachte mir das ist einfacher ... jetzt stelle ich mit erschrecken fest das ein FM-Stepdrive sowie eine SIEMENS Motor benötigt wird..
(nächstes mal lese ich mir das Handbuch lieber vorher durch).
Naja zur Frage was ich damit Steuern will: 
Eine Spindelgeführte Linearachse von Festo DGEL-8-40.... Zur Positionierung auf meiner Facharbeit. Hat jemand Ahnung ob ich die FM 353 auch ohne FM-Stepdrive betreiben kann?? 
Bzw. bis zu welcher Leistung? Da dass nicht so deutlich aus dem Handbuch hervorgeht.....
mfg und danke im vorraus...:-D
benz_bw


----------



## Grubba (26 Juni 2009)

Keine Panik. Es lässt sich jede Schrittmotorendstufe ansteuern, das über eine Puls/Richtung Schnittstelle verfügt. Das sind praktisch fast alle.

Hab mal bei Conrad nachgesehen, da gibts z.B. die Platine SMCFLEX-ME1000 (48€), die einen Strom bis 1A liefert. Sollte evtl. für Deine Geschichte passen. Die hat auch Puls-Richrungs-Eingänge
Ansonsten einfach mal bei Conrad oder bei irgendwelchen Elektronikversendern nachsehen.


----------



## maximb (26 Juni 2009)

Mechapro hat die TinyStep Schrittmotor Endstufe. Mit knapp 36€ für die Platine und das Bauteilset würdest du wohl mit am günstigsten wegkommen. Oder du lötest dir selbst was zusammen mit L297 und L298. Die sind, glaub ich, auch bis 2A. Da müsstest du mit Platine und den Bauteilen höchstens 15€ zahlen, aber kostet dafür mehr Zeit.


----------



## TobiasA (26 Juni 2009)

Vorsicht allerdings: Die Endstufe muss Optokoppler für die Takt/Richtungssignale haben!

In manchen eBay Shops bin ich über Treiber von Leadshine gestolpert, mit denen es funktionieren müsste. Da gibt es hauptsächlich die ME742 und NE556, wobei die ME742 bei Leadshine bereits abgekündigt ist.

Gruß, Tobias


----------

